# Sew-In Ridiculously Tight!



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

Ladies,

Instead of ASKING the obvious question, I did what I had to do. I got a sew in this past weekend for my upcoming trip and took it right out last night.
I already have hair loss issues stemming from heat and relaxers no need to add fuel to the flame. My head was THROBBING and I could not rest it on the pillow to sleep at night. Nor could I lay a hand on my scalp. 
Most suggest to spray it with water or oil it, but honestly until the hair grows a few inches from the scalp there will be NO relief. The braids were tight the net was sewn on tight and the wefts were on top of that were sewn on mega tight. Everything felt perfectly fine in the chair but as the days progressed I felt very uncomfortable. So I just took the s%^& out.I began surgically clipping threads at my desk (so hood) then I went home and went to work cutting that think out! No need in damaging my follicles trying to wait it out.
I work 40 hours a week and I will re-coup that money. I am not trippin. Trying to re-coup my hair is another thing. I wasn't willing to risk it. I feel so free!!!!! And I will still be cute for my trip 

So ladies if it hurts that bad, no need in waiting for a response from us...the internet could be running slow...TAKE IT OUT!!! 

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 2, 2010)

That is so true b/c I use to think if my braids or weaves were not tight then they would mess up quickly.  I realized that is not true and that is why some women say that they can't grow the hair w/ braids or weaves.  Now when I get braids, they are not tight but taunt.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree you did the right thing by taking it out asap. I wear weaves as a protective style myself and if it hurt to much to even touch your head by taking it out you saved your hair. I have learned that the braids do not need to be tight enough to give you a facelift to have a secure sew in. I cannot even feel my stylist braiding my hair she is so gentile but best believe that install does not come out until I cut it out.


----------



## aurora3140 (Jun 2, 2010)

It's good that you did what needed to be done.  There's no use in suffering that much to save money.  I'm glad it all worked out well.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that you took it out.  One time, I had a weave that I took out after just four days because I was allergic to the hair that was braided into my hair.  If it isn't working, let it go.  Your hair is so much more important than the money.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good for you  you made the right choice... its not worth the health of your hair or scalp. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 2, 2010)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Good for you  you made the right choice... its not worth the health of your hair or scalp. Have a wonderful trip!



What she said

There is no substitute for common sense!


----------



## Tiye (Jun 2, 2010)

When that happens I recommend washing your hair - that will cause immediate slippage ... and relief.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

Tiye said:


> When that happens I recommend washing your hair - that will cause immediate slippage ... and relief.



Thx Tiye, I can't imagine that it would have helped me. Water would not have moved those braids away from my scalp. New growth would have helped push it away. Water and oil is temporary relief. Manipulating my scalp by washing prob would have irritated it more erplexed


----------



## sithembile (Jun 2, 2010)

I needed to hear this. Got a full head weave done on Friday, it was okay when I was sat in the chair but by the evening my head was aching and I could not lay my head down. I could literally feel my edges coming out. I'm so mad at myself because I told the lady to leave my edges out but she said she wouldn't make it too tight, she said 'I don't sew it tightly like your people' (referring to Africans) so I let her do it.  I haven't yet taken it down because I thought I could make it through the month. I washed it on the weekend and that has helped but you've inspired me to remove it. That's £60 down the drain but at least I'll have my edges.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 2, 2010)

Wheeeew! Glad to hear that you wasted no time getting that bad boy out. I rushed in here to tell you to take it out now. 

I had a bad experience like that years ago and took mine out the following night to find that the string had cut through a small patch of my hair like a razor. 

You made the right choice.


----------



## blksndrlla (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep...been there. Still recovering. DON'T DO IT!!! 

Ladies, you know when your hair is TOO tight...listen to your instincts and save yourself the headache...


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

Mook's hair said:


> Wheeeew! Glad to hear that you wasted no time getting that bad boy out. I rushed in here to tell you to take it out now.
> 
> I had a bad experience like that years ago and took mine out the following night to find that the* string had cut through a small patch of my hair like a razor. *
> 
> You made the right choice.



OMG that is ridiculous. Some of these stylist really don't have a clue! 

I will def try a weave again but not right now.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

sithembile said:


> I needed to hear this. Got a full head weave done on Friday, it was okay when I was sat in the chair but by the evening my head was aching and I could not lay my head down. I could literally feel my edges coming out. I'm so mad at myself because I told the lady to leave my edges out but she said she wouldn't make it too tight, *she said 'I don't sew it tightly like your people' (referring to Africans) *so I let her do it.  I haven't yet taken it down because I thought I could make it through the month. I washed it on the weekend and that has helped but you've inspired me to remove it. *That's £60 down the drain but at least I'll have my edges*.



Wow! 

What does that translate to in US dollars? (Not that it matters) 

Please don't lose your edges!! Why can't they just listen to what you want instead of suggesting what they can do??? Now you are suffering. UGH

Just be careful removing it, take your time. Then oil ur scalp and let it rest. I snipped some of my real hair being so hasty, Not much but still, it kinda made me mad.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 2, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Wow!
> 
> What does that translate to in US dollars? (Not that it matters)
> 
> ...



I think its about $90.

I'm so scared now that I've decided to work from home tomorrow so I have enough time in the evening to take it down and deep condition it. I called my braider and she said she can do it for half the price and at least she won't bully me into braiding up all my edges.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

sithembile said:


> I think its about $90.
> 
> I'm so scared now that I've decided to work from home tomorrow so I have enough time in the evening to take it down and deep condition it. I called my braider and she said she can do it for half the price and at least she won't bully me into braiding up all my edges.



Good I am so glad you called her. I'm weak I didn't even call, I am just over it...I will let him know tho.

U sound like me. I ALMOST didn't wanna come to work, but it really didn't take me long to get them out. I started at about 6pm and I was done at 7:15 right b4 DH came he. He was like  whatever! He's so over me and my constant hair issues as long as I am happy. But he knows imma do me. LOL 
Now my hair is in a bun and will remain this way through the month into July.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 2, 2010)

Why cut it out why not jus snip some threads. That will loosen the whole track. You still have your weave and no head ache


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

Nixx22jam said:


> Why cut it out why not jus snip some threads. That will loosen the whole track. You still have your weave and no head ache



I did snip some threads... that didn't work for me. It was the braids. I didn't have a headache, my scalp was sore and irritated.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 2, 2010)

Sade you did the right thing chic 

It's just not worth risking the health of your hair for a weave especially in your case with the CCSA.

This seems relevant while I am here but I just today finished making and cutting a half wig/ instant weave.  I took an old synthetic half wig and stripped it and then replaced the hair with human hair yaki.  I used a cheaper brand to practice my first wig but it turned out so well and looks so great that when I make another one I will use some good quality hair that will last and not tangle.

It looks really fab, even better than the weaves I used to get and I am very happy with the result.  The added advantage is that I can take it off and DC etc and styling it is easier as I don't have to style it on my head.

I seriously advise you to consider this as an alternative.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 2, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Good I am so glad you called her. I'm weak I didn't even call, I am just over it...I will let him know tho.
> 
> U sound like me. I ALMOST didn't wanna come to work, but it really didn't take me long to get them out. I started at about 6pm and I was done at 7:15 right b4 DH came he. He was like  whatever! He's so over me and my constant hair issues as long as I am happy. But he knows imma do me. LOL
> Now my hair is in a bun and will remain this way through the month into July.



Oh no, I didn't call the weaver, I'm never going back to her again, I called a different lady who normally does my braids. DH will not be happy with me wasting money though. I wish I didn't have to weave at all, but I've got neck length hair, am transitioning and can't bun, twist out or braid out, so I'm basically stuck with braids or weaves until I BC in December.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Sade you did the right thing chic
> 
> It's just not worth risking the health of your hair for a weave especially in your case with the CCSA.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much PositivelyRadiant and very encouraging to say the least. I will definitely try my hand at creating my own wig! Please post pics when u have time.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 2, 2010)

Nixx22jam said:


> Why cut it out why not jus snip some threads. That will loosen the whole track. You still have your weave and no head ache


  You defo did the right thing then


----------



## hopeful (Jun 2, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 2, 2010)

You did right girl! Good for you! 

Thank you for sharing that!!!!!

Money ain't everything...but trying to get hair to grow where it fell out from due to scalp damage ain't no joke!

Let this be a lesson to any ladies trying to push the limits....Every regimen should include a healthy dose of:

Patience
Time

INSTINCTS

Listening to your HAIR and SCALP!


----------



## DrC (Jun 2, 2010)

Sade' said:


> So I just took the s%^& out.*I began surgically clipping threads at my desk *(so hood)



. Girl, lol.

I do my own sew in's and just last week when I was braiding my hair, I accidently did 3 braids in the back SUUUPER tight thinking I can withstand this..  uh-uuuhhhh.  It was so painful that I couldn't even bend my head back. When I removed the braids out it was so tender.  Its a good thing you did that because some people ACTUALLY think that braids are supposed to be extremely tight, or that the tightness promotes growth or something. I wouldn't sit up with braids so tight my eyes are on the side of my head ( no way)


----------



## Solitude (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, yep. I took kinky twists out after 2 weeks and a sew-in out after 1 week. Both were too tight. Since those two incidents, I've left any type of hair weaving alone. It's not for me and I just had to accept that. My friends told me I wasted my money both times, but  I didn't care - this was after I found LHCF.


----------



## havilland (Jun 2, 2010)

you def did the right thing!  omg...you coulda lost hair!

i do not play that.  i don't lose any hair. for any reason...whatsoever....at any time. 

cut a sew in out if ya have to!


----------



## jenaccess (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Lady! You did the right thing I feel your pain. My first weave that I ever had was last year in June. This lady put tiny cornrows in my hair and sew them together using alot of thread then she applied the weave. While in her chair I am thinking nice and tight i can wear it for 3 to 4 months.
Wrong thought. That night my head was throbbing like a tooth ache. I kept contemplating taking the weave out, but I paid $800 and said that it would loosen up in a week and it did.
In August when I took the weave out I wanted to cry. My hair was so thin that you could see through it and I had bald spots. So much hair came out, and I know that you lose alot of hair after having your hair braided for several months as I did. But when i took that weave out and then the braids, hair was everywere piles of hair on the floor in the sink on the couch in the chairs. This was a lesson for me, so now I do my own weaves and my hair is getting back healthy again. The only good that came out of it was that I have been using the same hair since then and it still look.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 3, 2010)

jenaccess said:


> Hey Lady! You did the right thing I feel your pain. My first weave that I ever had was last year in June. This lady put tiny cornrows in my hair and sew them together using alot of thread then she applied the weave. While in her chair I am thinking nice and tight i can wear it for 3 to 4 months.
> Wrong thought. That night my head was throbbing like a tooth ache. I kept contemplating taking the weave out, but I paid $800 and said that it would loosen up in a week and it did.
> In August when I took the weave out I wanted to cry. My hair was so thin that you could see through it and I had bald spots. So much hair came out, and I know that you lose alot of hair after having your hair braided for several months as I did. But when i took that weave out and then the braids, hair was everywere piles of hair on the floor in the sink on the couch in the chairs. This was a lesson for me, so now I do my own weaves and my hair is getting back healthy again. The only good that came out of it was that I have been using the same hair since then and it still look.


OMG!! SO sorry to hear about that exp. AND I am glad you have since learned how to do your own sew ins. I really need to practice...I bet its so easy after a while UGH!


----------



## sithembile (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks to the OP, I took down my weave this morning and my hairline is still in tact. But I can tell that had I left it in for 2 months as planned, there would have been tears!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow!!! Just posted a thread about a weave being too tight!!!!

I didnt pay for the install, but paid lots of money for the hair...I am removing the install and need to get info on how to install a weave properly...without damaging the hair!!!! UGH


----------



## Sade' (Jun 3, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Thanks to the OP, I took down my weave this morning and my hairline is still in tact. But I can tell that had I left it in for 2 months as planned, there would have been tears!



Oh wow! Good for you. I am so happy, don't you feel relieved??


----------



## Sade' (Jun 3, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> Oh wow!!! Just posted a thread about a weave being too tight!!!!
> 
> I didnt pay for the install, but paid lots of money for the hair...I am removing the install and need to get info on how to install a weave properly...without damaging the hair!!!! UGH



LOL @ "UGH" that's my fav word! 

It makes me so mad to have to remove a weave. I was in there for hours. What a waste, but it's all good for the health of your hair. I will def get another one but not right now.


----------



## phive34 (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG I had one put in Saturday that was too tight after reading this I took it down last night.  Thank you.  This is just what I needed to hear. I just wore my unleashed fro today to work!!! Loving it.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jun 3, 2010)

Good for you. You hear so many stories of women who decided to take the pain and then had no clue what to do when their hair became damaged or started to break off. I'm frankly a little worried about ever getting a sew-in, I used to do the quick weaves and they were another thing entirely - but sew in's...a little too much reliance on stylists who don't seem to understand that while you want to look cute you also want to have a healthy scalp and hair. 

Money can always be regained, hair...girl we know that story.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 3, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Oh wow! Good for you. I am so happy, don't you feel relieved??



I'm so relieved but DH might not be when he sees me tonight, he hates me wasting money.


----------



## cmw45 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good for you! This actually happened to me recently (waaaaaay to tight...couldn't sleep...etc.) but since I paid so much for it and had saved up my recently graduated paying major student loans bucks for it...I kept it in...for eight weeks. I got lucky and didn't suffer any damage. But it has warned me off of sew ins permanently and that will most likely be my first and last.


----------



## Sade' (Jun 3, 2010)

sithembile said:


> I'm so relieved but DH might not be when he sees me tonight, he hates me wasting money.



Aww man I know the feeling. We got ur back...in a cyber kinda way. LOL
U have to just let him know what happened. It was not your fault and that it would be worse if u ended up with mo hair.  Good Luck


----------



## sithembile (Jun 3, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Aww man I know the feeling. We got ur back...in a cyber kinda way. LOL
> U have to just let him know what happened. It was not your fault and that it would be worse if u ended up with mo hair.  Good Luck



He hasn't even noticed, men......


----------



## Sade' (Jun 3, 2010)

sithembile said:


> He hasn't even noticed, men......



LMAO!!!! See!! UGH


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jun 3, 2010)

sithembile said:


> He hasn't even noticed, men......



LMAO, sorry, but LMAO. Yep...men.


----------

